# Kenkickr's Cooler Master Elite 341 "mini" review(56k warning)



## kenkickr (Sep 14, 2009)

We all know who Cooler Master is so I'll spare the details but I would like to say thank you to them for the prompt shipping.  Here is some detail of the case and pictures of the box and case removed:










For a little case I was actually very impressed with the amount of room this case has available.  I understand the biggest board this case will occupy is a mATX but there are some really nicely featured mATX boards out there and I know I hate lugging my 50lb beast to LANs.  One item I did not care for is the front filter can not be removed unless you bend out the tabs holding the front grill to the front panel.  Here are some pictures of the case out of the plastic but notice the last picture.  If you have a ESATA PCI bracket adapter you should have no issue remove the ESATA adapter from the bracket and attaching here which to me is a nice plus.

























Before I show you the build here is a comparision of the case next to my CM690 which is more in the mid-tower category:









Now the build!!





I wish I could have thrown my 4890 in to show just how much space this case has but I could honestly say there should be no issues setting up SLI or Crossfire, unless you just have some really bad air flow going on.  The other of the two beefs I had with the case is the bottom mounted 3.5" bay.  

Overall I really enjoyed the case and for $39.99(US) I see no reason to complain at all, but I do have a few issues.  Besides the non-removable front filter and the bottom 3.5" drive bay(some may like it) I give this case a high recommendation due to just being very roomy yet small and light enough for a perfect LAN box.


----------

